# Anybody have a Buck Gardner Canada Hammer II?



## Fordman7795

The innnards on my call seem to have come apart and i cant get it to sound anywhere close to a goose again. If someone has one of these calls and can take a pic of the reed/tone board to get me going in the right direction thatd be great. Thanks


----------



## lewy149

car is in the shop just sent it there today but will have it back tomorrow, can take pics then if you don't no body else does, may be a canada hammer 1 though


----------



## greatprohunter

Location ?


----------



## Lerxst

I have the instructions with illustration pictures on tuning the Canada Hammer series calls. I can make a copy of them and mail them to you. Taking a pic of it will not work. Let me know.


----------



## cheeseandquackers

When I first got mine last year, i couldnt get to break over no matter what i did. I called BG and they gave me a number of their technician and he had me send it to him. First he gave me over the phone instructions and we couldnt get it to work. I sent it and he put a new reed set in it free of charge and i think they even paid for the shipping. Needless to say it still works well.


----------



## Fordman7795

LERXST:

That would be awesome if you could do that. I will PM you later.


PS Not sure why my location all of a sudden disappeared, it was always on there before.


----------



## Lerxst

no problem. Happy to help out a fellow waterfowler . I had a similiar problem with my Tim Grounds call I had to send it into him. The instructions are easy to follow for my duck calls I don't think it will be any different with the goose calls.


----------



## BFG

My bro in law bought a CHII a couple years ago...and I couldn't get that thing to break over at all...

Upon further inspection...the reed/guts were all jacked up...and that was brand new out of the package. 

Good luck with that one..even after fixing the problem it still sounds like a goose on helium.


----------



## J.Harrington

How does that Goose call sound? My buddy has a buck gardner double nasty duck call, that is loud as hell and raspy. I'm sick of getting my call drowned out so I'm picking one up tomorrow. Maybe I might pick up a BG goose call as well.


----------



## j_blocker

i think i've got the same problem....first goose call i bought was a Canada Hammer, tried to blow it for a year on my own (never could get it to break) got ticked off and bought a zink and had it sounding goosey in a week or two.



Jason


----------



## Hardwoods89

Yea i was just getting into goose hunting and i got a CH2 as a gift and it took me quite some time to get it to break......i hadn't touched it in awhile then i just picked it up out of the blue and all of the sudden it sounded real good....kinda weird/lucky


----------



## Fordman7795

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP, I GOT IT BACK IN ORDER




not sure what you mean by break. I like the way it sounds. I got it in a group of calls off craigslist.


----------



## Hardwoods89

"break" is the change in tones when calling a goose call


----------

